# Winchester 30/30 Model 94



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get a schematic for a winchester 30/30 model 94. I need a schematic not a manual. Have a big pile of peices dont know how to put it together.


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well I am doing a virus scan, I tried using my yahoo search skills and end up on some mock gun site but it was a porn hub...:yikes:


This is neat break down...it's safe

http://www.castbullet.com/misc/tdown.htm


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

symen696 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get a schematic for a winchester 30/30 model 94. I need a schematic not a manual. Have a big pile of peices dont know how to put it together.


Serial number up to 2797428
http://www.urban-armory.com/diagrams/win94pre.htm

Serial number above 2797428
http://www.urban-armory.com/diagrams/win94post.htm

Hope this helps.


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys are the s#@t. I went every where on the web and couldnt find anything.


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well you can post a picture when your done...


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I will. Then I have to take it to North Carolina and give it to my nephew. I told him a while ago if he graduates SEAL school he could have it. So now I have to rebuild it refinish it and give it away. Whats wrong with this picture.


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well for one your nephew is a well bad___ for being a seal....it will always mean something to both of you.


----------

